# Cant access an online shop



## dhruvstar (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi,

My first post of the forum. I am trying to access this online shoe store situated in the UK. Ever since I moved to my house at University whenever i try to access any product on this website or any page which is linked to the homepage i receive a 403 Forbidden error which states :

Forbidden

You do not have permission to access this document.
Web Server at lostferret.co.uk

The website is Footpatrol / #TEAMFP

The website does not work on any device in our house connected to our broadband. I proceeded by calling my internet provider and they confirmed its not to do with them and they cant do anything about it and that its most likely an IP block by the company. After calling the company they confirmed to me that it is against their policy to block ip addresses or to prevent people from accessing their website. I am very confused as when i google this error message it appears that this only occurs when creating your own website and not when trying to access another website. 
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

University?? Are you using the school's system to access the internet?? If that is the case you will have to contact the system administrator to see about unblocking any sites you wish to visit.


----------



## dhruvstar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sorry to clarify, I am living in my own house near the university with my own router and network. I have checked and have nothing blocked or any restrictions. The wierd thing is that I could access this site before christmas and now i cant.
Thanks for the reply


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try another browser and make sure Safari is up to date.

Moved thread from Design Forum


----------



## dhruvstar (Jan 23, 2017)

Corday said:


> Try another browser and make sure Safari is up to date.
> 
> Moved thread from Design Forum


This website does not work on any browser on any computer or device which is connected to my internet


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Depending on the brand of your router there are different ways to restrict sites. Someone might have done exactly that.


----------



## V_nightowl (Mar 4, 2015)

check your DNS settings. try to add google DNS server to it:
8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

First, clear your internet cache: https://guides.instructure.com/m/67952/l/720330
Then Make sure you are accessing the site securely (ie) with *https://* in front of the web site, not just_ http://_.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Why are we bringing up a nearly 1 year old thread?


----------



## justmacanswers (Jun 16, 2017)

sinclair_tm said:


> Why are we bringing up a nearly 1 year old thread?


Its quite possible that they may have solved their problem, but its also quite possible this thread can help others with the same problem.


----------

